# Clown loaches



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I just bought my first clown loach yesterday for my 33g. I am buying 2 more on Thurs. I just wanted to know if they are bottom feeders and what do they eat. If you have any other comments about clown loaches, feel free to post them. They seem pretty cool


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

they are a very slow growing fish but a very interesting one... they will eat just about anything, bottom feeding tablets are always good :smile:
they are also good at eating those white worms people can get in their tanks too


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...=Perform+Search

http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/bo.../clownloach.asp

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...&articleid=2303


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dont they also eat those pesky snails!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yup they will eat snails, and also they can be slightly aggressive, I had a 7" one which would constantly fight with 2 parrot cichlids.

they will take pretty much all foods, and like to live in groups.

I suggest you buy a large one as they grow so slowly


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

Clown loaches are a social fish meaning they like to be in groups of 3 or more. They grow fast to about 3-4 inches then they start to slow down rapidly. The are very skittish, more skittish then p's! But sometimes they get use to people. Give them a hiding place like a cave. The love to eat bloodworms and you can feed them bottom feeder pellets to. When they really like a certain food they will make a clicking noise that you can hear outside the tank.


----------



## spyderman (Feb 25, 2003)

One more thing is that clowns can really easily get ich. If he does get ich use a half dose of the medicine cause it could burn him.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> they are a very slow growing fish but a very interesting one... they will eat just about anything, bottom feeding tablets are always good :smile:
> they are also good at eating those white worms people can get in their tanks too


 I had those white worms once like a year ago. I thought it was just me who got those.

How are clown loaches around live plants?

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what is a clown loach is it a catfish?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what is a clown loach is it a catfish?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

It is a loach.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...=Perform+Search


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I used to have them, they are not very fun since they like to hide and only come out to eat. But they are happier hiding than being forced in the open. You should to have caves for them. I used clay flower pots. Also, be careful about medication for them. They are very very sensitive.


----------

